# Bersa 380



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm looking at one and wondering if i can get your opinion on this semi-auto.

Thanks


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I looked at a bersa .380 before I purchased my Sig 232. It seemed fairly well made and for half the price it seemed like a good choice. Then my father, ex law enforement/firearms instructor, ask me what I was going to use the gun for. Concealed carry/protection - and he said wait another month and save up and buy the Sig - your lifes worth the extra reliability and quality. He also told me to buy a small 9mm instead but I really like the feel of the Sig 232 and I already have a Sig 9mm that can be just too big and bulky to carry at certain times.

If all I was going to do was just target shoot with the gun I would have bought the Bersa; not really I would have bought another .22 pistol because it is cheaper to shoot.


----------

